# Tower Trax, LA



## creed (Oct 20, 2011)

Has anyone been to Tower Trax in Louisiana before? We are thinking about making a weekend trip over there but was curious what shape there cabins are in and if they allow pets or not.. Just hate to make a 3+ hour drive one way for a day trip or not be happy with the cabin conditions.. Any feed back will be appreciated.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

think I'm going this weekend for the races iv never been before tho.


----------



## creed (Oct 20, 2011)

We were talking about going this weekend, but I think we'll end up at Sabine ATV in Burkeville, TX. Its alot closer for us if we decide to make a day trip. But I still would like to find out about this park and the cabin conditions.. If it you think about it, hit me back up when you get back and give us some feed back.


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Don't know much about the cabins. I have herd there not great though. The trails are a little tricky but a lot of mud and fun. The worst part about tower trax is when it is dry the dust is unbearable. It gets bad. After the last trip I went out there I was blowing dirt put of my nose for four days.


----------



## creed (Oct 20, 2011)

Sabine is the same way.. When its dry, its DRY, Dust everywhere... Does Tower Trax have alot or trails with mud??


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh yes. They have some mud now. Some stuff you will never find a bottom to. To be honest if your coming from Lake Charles. Ide bring a rv of some sort. I really think you would be disapointed in the cabins after a 3 hour drive. Other than the cabin situation its a fun park. They have great wash off stations, the hose pressure is crazy, and you could spend all day out there and MAYBE hit all the trails.


----------



## creed (Oct 20, 2011)

Sounds like a great park.. We dont have a RV (not yet, coming next year), but some friends of ours do. Guess we'll have to get with them and plan a ride.


----------

